# Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A's ??



## Slick (Jun 11, 2002)

*Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

I didn't really know that I was until the little lady stated giving me funny looks everytime I came home from the flea market with one...

I really like the 200A since there's only one mantle to deal with and they burn for a long time (2 nights average) on a single tank of fuel. They also put out plenty of light for my taste.

I seem to have great luck stumbling onto these lanterns fairly cheap too. I just picked up a totally "cherry" 200A for $10 with no porcelain chips and it also had an original amber globe. It is dated 8/58. I usually find these larterns as "parts" pieces and pay 3 or $4 and build good ones out of the salvagable parts. After taking apart the pump on my recent buy, I could see that it was used maybe 1 or 2 times and shelved......that is, until Slick showed up.


----------



## Slick (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

come awwnn... I can't be the only one.


----------



## jcozad (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

No, your not the only one. I have five right now. I have rebuilt three for the Boy Scout troop my son is in. I have one with the black band, it is the most collectable one I have. Some are "Cherry", but most are users. The 200a
is my favorite lantern to use.


----------



## Slick (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

Everytime I see one of those double-mantle lanterns burning, I just can't keep from thinking that a good portion of the light being generated is going to waste by shining directly on the mantle right beside it..











I've got to believe that the single mantle uses a lot less fuel too.





My first 200A had the green tank with red top. I thought this was someone's old "parts lantern" until I found out they actually made some like that!

To add to my half-dozen or so 200A's, I just recently found a mint condition 242C. It's an older (slightly smaller) single mantle unit that has the small filler cap. It had a ribbed steel "heater attachment" on it instead of a globe. It was far too unusual to pass up for $7


----------



## sunspot (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

Is this any good? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2120576065


----------



## Slick (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else "collecting" Coleman 200A\'s ??*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by sunspot:
*Is this any good? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2120576065*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Not too bad.. I wouldn't go over $15 since is has a broken globe. If you have a weekend flea market in your area, I'd start there. I always see them at flea markets & garage sales..

I usually pay from $2 - $8 for a parts grade lantern (broken globe or bad pump), and $7 - $15 for one in decent shape that appears to be in good working order. I'd pay up to $20 for a really cherry lantern. All of the 200A's that I have bought have needed a new O-ring on the fuel cap to hold pressure reliably.


----------

